# Ilitis Story, I did like my ride



## FormerHorseGuard (19 Jul 2005)

I served at an Unit in Toronto, I was the CO driver and gopher when required and not doing my  normal full time dutes on callout.
I was always off and running on the weekends, and weekdays taking various officers to meetings.

Anyways I had to take the Ajt to a meeting in Meaford to do with the planning of the Amour Comp,  we started out in one of the CJ5 series jeeps, but it had serious problems,  exhaust leaking up inside the pass. area and loss of power on the way  up the 400, we nursed the sick jeep back to the armouries and  took the COs Ilitis . I told the AJt I would drive as he was not suppose to read hiis notes onthe way, I was not suppose to drive the cj because I was cleaned on it ( was later ) .

the adjt was reading his notes and i was crusing along the 400 trying to make up time that  we lost nursing that  sick and wounded CJ. I was speeding down the hiway and  and the adjt looked over at me and the remarked that  he did not know an itlis could go so fast and I looked at him and said but SIR I slowed down for that  construction site. i had the iltis running down the 400 at just over 96 miles ahour.  The adjt told if i got pulled over for speeding he was going to show me how deep he could blade me,  he would confess to the cop that  he was sleeping and the driver was out of control, that  i deserved all tickets he could write me up for.  On the way  home  he told me not to exceed 60 miles per hour under any reason. He did not want to tell his wife he crashed on the way  home because I was speeding.

I held various speed records in the CO's Iltis but the RSM  was always telling me to engage and drive faster. 
That was the life in the fast lane. The adjt is now a major I hear within the unit, the rsm is retiired along with the former CO I drove for.


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Jul 2005)

At 96 miles per hour you must have had some serious hearing damage or you were wearing good ear defenders.  Since SMP vehicles are not suppose to drive over 90 km/hr and you say you weren't cleared to drive it,  it is a good thing you did not get a ticket.  The local transport rep would have had a field day with your 416/404s.

Great story - you were safe from summary trial because you had the CO/RSM/Adjt as witnesses to your careless/dangerous driving.  Ah, life in the MO.


----------



## Gramps (19 Jul 2005)

I have had an ILTIS up to 160Km/h once and I will tell you it is not a pleasant experience. I was being "tail gated" by a rather large truck while going down hill. I had no choice but to speed up to get some distance between our bumpers (at first he was no more than 6 feet from my rear bumper). The steering wheel was jumping up and down, the engine was screaming and those tires were howling. Definitely not a fun time and I am lucky the ILTIS didn't come apart at the seems. Taking these vehicle above 110Km/h is not only illegal but it is very stupid, they just aren't made for it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Jul 2005)

quite exhilarating

dileas 

tess


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (19 Jul 2005)

Tess no one can beat your ride in one I must admit. 
I was a speed demon. Noise never bothered in the iltis, the shakes in the CO's iltis were there at speeds until you got it over 60 miles a hour, came back 75 and left at 80.

I do not think had we got the stock unit and not let them play with, and it was used for what  it was designed for we would of hada  good admin car


----------



## Brad Sallows (21 Jul 2005)

ISTR hearing that someone once buried the needle on an Iltis (>160, I think) coming down the west side of Jackass Mountain in the Fraser Canyon.

I have no recollection of where I came by the information, though.


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Jul 2005)

When the ILTIS first came on line, I was a Corporal with Maintenance Platoon, Canadian Airborne Regiment.  I was the R Maint O's driver, and was issued one.

As I recall (others may correct me), they first appeared with governors as standard equipment.  Naturally, the maintainers of the Regiment quickly disabled these devices.  Within days, we began getting "Defect Slips" which stated such things as "shimmies at 110 KMH".  As the military speed limit at the time was (and I believe still is) 90 KPH, these Defect Slips gave rise to some remedial training, and perhaps a charge or two (although I don't recall any specific instances of such).

It was, when first issued, a sweet machine - kinda like a dune buggy, painted olive drab.  We had a good time with them.  Their various weaknesses became apparent later, but when they were first brought online, we loved 'em.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (22 Jul 2005)

I do not think i would report in writing that  my  iride was shaky at 110km.  I am also sure when they  fresh and new they  rode a lot better then they did 20 years later. The ilitis was a fun piece of kit, everyone learned to drive them had to admit they had a blast in them. Just wrong piece of kit for the wrong job. You do not take a knife to a gunfight, you do not take an ilitis to well mined country and expect it to live.


----------



## joker (29 Jul 2005)

when i figure out how to edit videos and blacken out our faces and cap badges, i'll post the video of us taking the iltis to 160km/h on a highway incline


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (30 Jul 2005)

Oh, We won't tell, I promise


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Jul 2005)

joker said:
			
		

> when i figure out how to edit videos and blacken out our faces and cap badges, i'll post the video of us taking the iltis to 160km/h on a highway incline



Don't bother. We don't need videos of someone's illegal and dangerous activity. If you wish to post the video of your stupidity, Jackass the Movie will probably take it.


----------



## joker (31 Jul 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Don't bother. We don't need videos of someone's illegal and dangerous activity. If you wish to post the video of your stupidity, Jackass the Movie will probably take it.



funny, i don't recall saying i would post it here

if that's too dangerous for you, maybe you aren't cut out for recce. change your name to paperguy please


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Jul 2005)

> when i figure out how to edit videos and blacken out our faces and cap badges, i'll post the video  of us taking the iltis to 160km/h on a highway incline




Come again ninja?

Maybe your name should be _dumbass with foot in mouth_.   Life is not too fucking hard driving around Meaford in an iltis with a bit of cam on your face.   I suggest you read your own posts the next time you feel so brave as to pipe up to others here on this board, especially with only three posts under your belt.

Stay in your lane and stop mouthing off.

dileas

tess


----------



## Hunter911 (31 Jul 2005)

Hmm... lately ive been walking/driving around bedford... and ive been suprised to see a number or Itlis being driven by Civvies... (Long hair, Civvie cloths.. etc..) Can anyone tell me why this is? Has the Cf been selling them off or is it possible to buy them directly from the manufacturer?

Thanks

-hugo


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jul 2005)

Why is the CF so full of broken down shitty equipment?
Every break down in the middle of no where or on a long road move and wonder why?


Because of cool guys like joker.

To those of you who abuse and break the equipment we depend on, we salute you










Honestly, what if the jeep in 48th regulator's picture was one that had the shit pounded out of it (for fun) by soldiers like joker?
What if the jeep broke down in the middle of that ambush due to unnessairy abuse placed on it? We'd probably be down a few good people.

Why would soldiers risk the lives of their brothers by not treating the equipment we all share with respect and due care?


I would think an armored recce soldier (?) who relies on vehicles to perform their mission would treat their equipment with more respect.   Shame on you for posting such stupidity on this site.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (31 Jul 2005)

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> Hmm... lately ive been walking/driving around bedford... and ive been suprised to see a number or Itlis being driven by Civvies... (Long hair, Civvie cloths.. etc..) Can anyone tell me why this is? Has the Cf been selling them off or is it possible to buy them directly from the manufacturer?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -hugo


 
Yeah, they're dumping all the ones joker has broken... :  

Seriously, they're selling the high-mileage ones off.  I believe you can get your very own VW Rabbit powered go-cart for about $3000 (don't quote me on price).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Jul 2005)

joker said:
			
		

> funny, i don't recall saying i would post it here
> 
> if that's too dangerous for you, maybe you aren't cut out for recce. change your name to paperguy please



You imply by your posting HERE that it will be posted here. As for my experience in recce, it probably predates your date of birth and continues to this day. Kinda hard to tell though when you hide behind an empty profile. As far as it being dangerous, my job is to ensure my troops safety and their ability to fulfil the mission. Unless you were withdrawing from a LIVE enemy and under fire, you had no excuse for your actions. Not only did you contravene DND policy, in many aspects, but also the Highway Traffic Act. You put yourself, your fellow soldiers, civilians and your equipment in jeopardy, for no reason. Safety is a command responsibility, and obviously, you aren't ready for command, of any sort.

You've also taken a pretty obvious swipe against me. I'm a big boy and can take a cheap dig from an immature, small minded individual, by taking into account their inexperience and youthful stupidity on a subject. However, as a Mod, I won't accept contraventions of the site rules. I suggest you go read them. You've just had your freebie.


----------



## joker (31 Jul 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Come again ninja?
> 
> Maybe your name should be _dumbass with foot in mouth_.   Life is not too ******* hard driving around Meaford in an iltis with a bit of cam on your face.   I suggest you read your own posts the next time you feel so brave as to pipe up to others here on this board, especially with only three posts under your belt.
> 
> ...



holy jesus, maybe we should give out medals now for spending time on the internet, because apparently that gives you special powers and makes you a better, smarter, more decorated canadian soldier

get this: your number of posts mean nothing in real life

you're right, stay in your lane


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Jul 2005)

Lady and Gents,

Meltdown comences...

Here pal, might I suggest you click on the following link and learn.  I think you and little billy have a lot in common.

Posting and you

dileas

tess

BTW, feel free to read the whole thread, especialy all of my posts on this topic, you mope.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (31 Jul 2005)

I know tess can defend himself (and has, I see), but I do hope you realize what very  dangerous ground you're on now...   You'd better look at this before going any further:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30345/post-243292.html#msg243292

Perhaps you'd be so kind as to fill out your profile so we can see exactly what vast experience you're coming from - aside from driving like an idiot, of course.

And yes, I'm a black hat - with more time in an Iltis than I care to remember.


----------



## joker (31 Jul 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Why is the CF so full of broken down shitty equipment?
> Every break down in the middle of no where or on a long road move and wonder why?
> 
> 
> ...



regulation states one must return salutes

so...






here you go. mutual respect buddy, i'd still give you a lift if i see youu rucking, but if you can't post without attacking someone else, then forget it

the iltis' speedometer displays higher than 160, so driving it is hardly 'abusing the equipment'


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (31 Jul 2005)

And remind me again what the CF's speed limit is?

If I'd have been there, you'd have had words with the SSM.  'Nuff said.


----------



## joker (31 Jul 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You imply by your posting HERE that it will be posted here. As for my experience in recce, it probably predates your date of birth and continues to this day. Kinda hard to tell though when you hide behind an empty profile. As far as it being dangerous, my job is to ensure my troops safety and their ability to fulfil the mission. Unless you were withdrawing from a LIVE enemy and under fire, you had no excuse for your actions. Not only did you contravene DND policy, in many aspects, but also the Highway Traffic Act. You put yourself, your fellow soldiers, civilians and your equipment in jeopardy, for no reason. Safety is a command responsibility, and obviously, you aren't ready for command, of any sort.
> 
> You've also taken a pretty obvious swipe against me. I'm a big boy and can take a cheap dig from an immature, small minded individual, by taking into account their inexperience and youthful stupidity on a subject. However, as a Mod, I won't accept contraventions of the site rules. I suggest you go read them. You've just had your freebie.



umm, hello? you're the one who started calling names, taken the first shot and you're calling other people "immature, small minded individual"s??

you couldn't have said everything in a nicer manner? like, "that was against policies, please don't do it again. thanks" like respectable leaders should?

as a mod, you have broken your own policies for launching personal attacks on people. so ya, you sure are one great example of command leadership  :


----------



## the 48th regulator (31 Jul 2005)

are you still here?

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Aug 2005)

joker said:
			
		

> umm, hello? you're the one who started calling names, taken the first shot and you're calling other people "immature, small minded individual"s??
> 
> you couldn't have said everything in a nicer manner? like, "that was against policies, please don't do it again. thanks" like respectable leaders should?
> 
> as a mod, you have broken your own policies for launching personal attacks on people. so ya, you sure are one great example of command leadership   :



Did I call YOU that? Didn't thinks so, simply stating a fact. However, if YOU took offence, I guess YOU feel like YOU can relate? :


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Aug 2005)

160 eh.
Like fuke.

I think your better suited for http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Aug 2005)

Like um hello. Talk to the hand.

Seriously joker your doing *160kph* down a one way road in the wrong direction (in an iltis).

It aien't fun when your on a web site and everyone gangs up on you, like backin an animal into a  corner. Of course your gonna lash out.

Well your talking shit to a very experienced, very very respected member of this forum. People aren't going to see your point of view. Their going to see a no name kid with no history here talking shit to 'one of their own'.  Your in a no win situation.

Does his post count and time here mean anything compared to someone whom hasn't proved themselves? Of course it fucking does this is an army site with soldiers. Do you know how many dudes we've had waste our time comming on here tryying to bullshit everyone? Do new recruits at your unit have to prove themselves to you or are they all buddy buddy with everyone the minute they pass their recruit training.

If you want to stay here and chat don't even worry about saying sorry. Drop off the radar, take a little break, when you come back man up and weather the few comments people fire at you then contribute to the board.

If your not interested in sticking around then just piss off and take CFLs advice.  We get a kick out of the argument (to an extent) but it isn't going to change anything and in the end your just wasting your time.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (1 Aug 2005)

I started this post because I did enjoy  my  ilitis time. I did speed in it and will admit it, have witnesses to the affect, the one is now a major in a unit in toronto. I  did have fun tearing up the highway and seeing how fast the toy truck would go, i found out and  thinking back it was very s tupid of me to try  it.  I am the first guy  here to admit I got away  with a lot of stupid things and  maybe some of them should not be admitted to in public. 

i would never admit to it when i was in the forces and i know some units would really crack down on troops doing it and maybe they  should. I think now maybe when i was a mcpl  I should of lead by example not been a cowboy.  we all had fun iwith various toys and equipment we never should of gotten to play with. I was the CO 's driver and the driver for the RSM i got away with alittle more then the rest and I admit it.
I always pushed the limits and wanted to see what  happens. 

ilitis lacks the safety  equipment to drive at high speeds, the motor is not designed for it, and the crew area is not. I do not recommend it for anyone. 

speed limits are there for your safety.
 have fun and play safe here
opie one out


----------



## McG (1 Aug 2005)

joker,
STOP! STOP NOW!

1.    With only 6 posts, you still have a lot to learn about the etiquette and expectations of the BB.  Slow down.  Read some of the threads.  Read the forum guidelines.  Sort yourself out.

2.   There is significant military experience behind many of the posters that have pointed out your described behaviour (160 km/h in an iltis) is irresponsible & unprofessional.  They are correct.  

3.    Do not post anything more in this thread unless it is to apologies for catalysing & continuing to fuel this flame war.

4.   Do not post in any other thread until you have read the guidelines & are ready to follow them.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Aug 2005)

Getting back to the thread, the first thing I remembered about the Iltis was that the seats were comfortable and the canvas actually kept the wind and rain out. Anyone who has done a radio watch in a M151 in winter, in Shilo will attest that those are desirable features. 

I took our Iltis up a rough goat track and was duly impressed by it's agility. The locking diff was a nice feature. It certainly was limited in growth potential and glad they never tried the 106mm RR on it. The fact that the Germans were phasing it out when we bought ours should have been a warning sign. In fact that would have been a good time to buy the G-wagon.


----------



## honestyrules (26 Nov 2005)

Ok, there is my silly ILTIS story.

Just got my 404's. I ask the instructor to take the jeep for a ride. Good guy, He says yes. I take the jeep for a spin, ON MY OWN... I want to try the good old  360 with it.
Anyway, I'm in a remote area, and I try to do that F****** 360. The engine stalls right off the bat. Now I can't restart the jeep. Stuck in the middle of nowhere. Got to call recovery, got in crap for it (I wasn't where I was supposed to be). Then the mechanic hits the fuel pump with his gerber, and tell me to fire it up....and it started...

Anyway, shame on me for not telling exactly where I was going..........


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Nov 2005)

Yup, you belong right there with Joker, under misuse of equipment. Good thing it stalled, instead of staying powered and flipping. Out in the middle of no where, with no one knowing where you were. I lost my brother in law to a flipped jeep. Crushed heads against a collapsed windshield are not a pretty site. And his was an accident, not self induced stupidity.


----------



## Jay4th (26 Nov 2005)

I have spent the last 12 years of my life nursing the poor abused crapped out vehs these guys wrecked from ilts, 5/4 ,deuce, to cougar and am already sick of hearing people bragging about breakin my stuff. YES my stuff Those of us who use it full time and depend on it. Too many guys have the opinion "it aint my truck" and just return it to MTSC or wherever.  There's like a million years of valuable mil experience on this board.  Think hard and ask yourself if your five minutes of fame really need to be relived here.  Recceguy, my sympathies. Too many god ones gone to accidents.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Nov 2005)

Thanks Jay4th. It was years ago, but it all comes back when you see, or hear of boneheads risking their life and limb, not top mention someone elses, for no reason. "Just got my 404's" Yup, gives you bags of experience to go cowboying around with, what, 14 hrs road time? Hardly enough to know the limits and capabilities, but enough to be Stevey Stunt Racer. Not to mention, "sorry guys, ex is cancelled. Some dufus and his goofball pals broke all the equipment". If I catch anybody, acting like the Duke cousins with the Queen's equipment, they'll be walking a long time before they get their 404's back. Go buy your own car, get stupid with it and wreck it or yourself, on your own time.


----------



## honestyrules (27 Nov 2005)

> Yup, you belong right there with Joker, under misuse of equipment. Good thing it stalled, instead of staying powered and flipping. Out in the middle of no where, with no one knowing where you were. I lost my brother in law to a flipped jeep. Crushed heads against a collapsed windshield are not a pretty site. And his was an accident, not self induced stupidity.



Yes it wasn't my best shot, definitively. I stand corrected


----------

